
Internet Antichrist [J.C.R. Licklider's Man-Computer Symbiosis] - mblakele
http://journal.davidbyrne.com/2009/10/102409-internet-antichrist.html
======
spot
see also: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Transparent_Society>

